# Clutch / flywheel opinions



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

Any recommendations on a clutch that will support 500 to 600 RWHP and be streetable? I am assuming a stage 3 clutch, possibly SPEC, or something similar.

Also, is an aluminum flywheel good or bad for a street car? My understanding is that the car will wind up faster with the aluminum flywheel, but will not keep the HP momentum when shifting (am I way off?).

Finally, what's it typically cost to have a clutch and flywheel installed? Around here (South Dakota), it seems to be running $450 to $550 for the labor.

Thanks!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Textralia.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

An aluminum flywheel may not be the best bet for street applications. With an Alum flywheel you lose all the stored inertia built in the flywheel when ya drop the hammer. Usually a good steel flywheel works well on the street. Drop the clutch and all that energy is transferred right to the drive train. Draw back is, you will find any weak links in the drive train.


----------

